# Bob Log



## webfairy10 (Aug 28, 2013)

this is my bob log. here i shall tell about my first attempt to own a fish and keep him alive. i hope i can make it. my bettas name is bob (Hence the name Bob log.) :-D if anyone has suggestions on how to help if im doing anything wrong then ill gladly accept. thanks and ill try to write daily!


----------



## webfairy10 (Aug 28, 2013)

9/10/13
today i changed 100% of bobs water and my little sister broke his plant, i hot glued it and put it in his tank before i realized it might be harmful to him. i took it out and did a little reasearch. but couldent find anything, if anyone has news to help id like it. thanks!


----------

